# Is the Addict fragile...heck no its not!!



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

so i had a wreck while racing, my rear tire went out in a turn at 30mph. after i got up and made sure i was ok my next step was making sure that the frame was ok, well i saw this spot on the frame and was a little concerned at that moment. over the weekend i wet sanded the spot and was very happy to report that the frame is ok and good to ride/race. emailed scott just to get there input and they were very quick to respond, im talking like a couple hours later so way to go scott! just wanted to show that it may look like the frame is cracked but that under the paint it wasnt and that the Addict is not a fragile frame.


----------



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

good to hear. anything happen to you?


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

lol ya my right side had a make out session with the pavement


----------



## mcnik101 (Sep 30, 2009)

slightly off topic, have found a great deal on an addict r3, but heard a rumour that the 09 model lacked torsional strength and that Colombia HTC refused to ride them for 6 months. Any thoughts/recommendations? Hope your side is better soon!


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

That rumor is rubbish. If you look at the Ride Magazine's review of the stiffness - it's up there with some of the stiffest bikes made.

Cavendish / Greipel have additional carbon added to the forks but nobody has anything else added to the frames etc.


----------



## mcnik101 (Sep 30, 2009)

thanks haydos, was sceptical as it was a giant/trek dealer who told me. think i'll go buy myself a new bike with a £700 discount. yippeee!


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

haydos said:


> That rumor is rubbish. If you look at the Ride Magazine's review of the stiffness - it's up there with some of the stiffest bikes made.
> 
> Cavendish / Greipel have additional carbon added to the forks but nobody has anything else added to the frames etc.


 exactly what he said, figures that its a trek dealer bad mouthing scott


----------

